

Yes, You Can Iterate Quickly In The App Store - codypo
http://famicode.tumblr.com/post/1238395932/yes-you-can-iterate-quickly-in-the-app-store

======
logic
Somewhat misleading title. You can iterate quickly in the App Store if you're
not actually using the App Store to distribute changes.

~~~
wccrawford
To clarify that a little bit:

You can change the responses from your API without recoding your app, if you
design it correctly.

However, Apple will catch on to this eventually, so it won't be a free ride
forever. They'll eventually want to approve API changes that your app
accesses, and I'd bet they'd yank your app if you change the API (and thus the
app) without their approval.

And if your app suddenly starts violating their terms because you changed your
API, I'm sure they'll yank it.

